# upgrade p5-FreeBSD-Portindex-2.8 failed, wrong perl version



## parcival (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi all,

*I* get this error message when upgrading from p5-FreeBSD-Portindex-2.6 to 2.8:


```
===>  License BSD accepted by the user
===>  Found saved configuration for p5-FreeBSD-Portindex-2.6
===>  Extracting for p5-FreeBSD-Portindex-2.8
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for FreeBSD-Portindex-2.8.tar.xz.
===>   p5-FreeBSD-Portindex-2.8 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.8.9 - found
===>  Patching for p5-FreeBSD-Portindex-2.8
===>   p5-FreeBSD-Portindex-2.8 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.8.9 - found
===>   p5-FreeBSD-Portindex-2.8 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/mach/BerkeleyDB.pm - found
===>   p5-FreeBSD-Portindex-2.8 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.8.9 - found
===>  Configuring for p5-FreeBSD-Portindex-2.8
ERROR: perl: Version 5.008009 is installed, but we need version >= 5.010001 at inc/Module/Install/Makefile.pm line 208.
*** Error code 2
```

OS = FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE

Thanks for any assistance.

parcival


----------



## SirDice (Mar 23, 2012)

It looks like it wants at least Perl 5.10 and you have Perl 5.8 installed.

lang/perl5.12 is the current 'standard' version.


----------



## parcival (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi SriDice,



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> It looks like it wants at least Perl 5.10 and you have Perl 5.8 installed.
> 
> lang/perl5.12 is the current 'standard' version.



But why don't *I* get this version with portsnap suggested?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 23, 2012)

parcival said:
			
		

> But why don't i get this version with portsnap suggested?


What do you mean? portsnap(8) doesn't suggest anything.


----------



## parcival (Mar 23, 2012)

You are right (stupid question from me). But how do *I* make the upgrade from Perl V5.008009 to the latest version (best practice)?

Thanks,
parcival


----------



## SirDice (Mar 23, 2012)

Read /usr/ports/UPDATING:

```
20110517:
  AFFECTS: users of lang/perl*
  AUTHOR: skv@FreeBSD.org

  lang/perl5.14 is out. If you want to switch to it from, for example
  lang/perl5.12, that is:

  Portupgrade users:
    0) Fix pkgdb.db (for safety):
        pkgdb -Ff

    1) Reinstall new version of Perl (5.14):
        env DISABLE_CONFLICTS=1 portupgrade -o lang/perl5.14 -f perl-5.12.\*

    2) Reinstall everything that depends on Perl:
        portupgrade -fr perl

  Portmaster users:
        portmaster -o lang/perl5.14 lang/perl5.12

        Conservative:
        portmaster p5-

        Comprehensive (but perhaps overkill):
        portmaster -r perl-

  Note: If the "perl-" glob matches more than one port you will need to
        specify the name of the Perl directory in /var/db/pkg explicitly.
```

However, this suggest updating to 5.14, do NOT do that. Currently 5.14 is causing problems with some ports. Follow the directions but replace 5.14 with 5.12.


----------



## parcival (Mar 23, 2012)

SirDice,
perfectly :beer, thanks.


----------

